# First Ag..yeast..hops..grain..water



## Brizbrew (16/8/05)

I have been busy tinkering (You could tinker forever) With my setup and have decided I am as ready as I will ever be and am going to have a go at my first AG sometime this weekend. As I don't have time to get to the HBS and get a liquid yeast this time around I am going to use dry yeast and next time I am going to do the exact same recipe but with a liquid yeast to see how it changes the beer.

As it is regarded a good starting point for AG I am going to do a simple pale ale which will consist of 95% pale ale malt and 5% crystal made up to 5KG's.
I don't want anything too hoppy as I want to taste the beer not the hops so what type and quantity do you reckon I should go for and do you reckon SAF04 will be a good yeast to use as I have some at home or do you reckon another dry yeast will give better results?
I will pop in to the HBS on my way home from work on Friday to get the grain and hops so yeast will be no problem if you think something else is best.
I will give a full rundown of the brewday and let you know how the beer turns out. :super:


----------



## Darren (16/8/05)

Brizbrew said:


> As it is regarded a good starting point for AG I am going to do a simple pale ale which will consist of 95% pale ale malt and 5% crystal made up to 5KG's.
> I don't want anything too hoppy as I want to taste the beer not the hops so what type and quantity do you reckon I should go for and do you reckon SAF04 will be a good yeast to use as I have some at home or do you reckon another dry yeast will give better results?
> :super:
> [post="72195"][/post]​



Saf-04 is a good starting point. Too cold in adelaide for saf-04 this time of year though.
Guess its warmer in Brizzy?
Try and keep it under 20 deg C if you can.
Once you have made that beer you won't look back.
cheers
darren


----------



## pint of lager (16/8/05)

That is a very good recipe to go with.

Hops, go for fuggles, goldings or East kent Goldings.

Aim for 25 IBU's with te hops, maybe 15 gms 10 minutes before strikeout.

Have fun.


----------



## Brizbrew (17/8/05)

Cheers, it is probably going to happen on Saturday or Sunday so I will post a report on the brewing session as soon as possible after the event.


----------

